# Deer Jerky



## salmonclubber (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone

a friend asked if i would do some deer jerky for him he had gotten a nice 2 point mule deer in Idaho i said sure so on Saturday he brought over 10 pounds of deer meat so on Sunday i put it in the seasoning and let it cure for around 36 hours only because i had to work on Monday otherwise i would only let it cure for 24 hours i used the hi mountian jerky cure its great stuff and easy to use here is a pic of the jerky


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2009)

So did you smoke it or stick in the dehydrator and did it taste good. It looks good and it looks like you put it in the smoker.


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes i did smoke it i used cherry wood and it was awesome


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks great.  I have a friend that did deer backstrap jerky.  It was wonderful.  A little crazy to use backstrap but it did taste great.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks tasty clubber. My son just bagged the 3rd deer this season this evening. Setting aside lots of venison for jerky this year, now that I am a member of this site and know what I'm doing, I hopefully will be turning out some tasty jerky myself LOL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Looking Jerky...


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 11, 2009)

how thick are those pieces and how long and what temp was it smoked?

I have made ground venison jerky but think I would like this much better


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 11, 2009)

i sliced them about 3/8 thick and they were smoked at 225 for around 5 hours i used cherry for smoke it is great stuff i checked every hour and pulled some out a little at a time as it got done so that i would not dry it out to much it was nice and moist


----------



## alx (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks excellent and thanks for the info.....


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 11, 2009)

Good looking jerky.I really enjoy deer jerky.The way my father inlaw hunts I have like an endless supply of deer meat.I will be making some real soon here myself.


----------



## kevin13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you just take chunks of venison and slice prior to smoking?


----------



## oneshot (Nov 24, 2009)

Hows about a tutorial blow by blow decription of the process you used.
I really want to try this!!!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont have any pics of the cutting process i took the bigger pieces and cut into strips about 1/4 to 1/2 inches thick then i mixed up the cure and jerky seasoning from hi mtn and sprinkled the seasoning and cure on both sides of the meat placed into a zip lock bag and put into the fridge for 24 hours mixing the meat up once in a while so it can cure evenly then i smoked at 225 until jerky was as dry as i liked it


----------



## mudinchev (Dec 13, 2009)

In other threads here they were saying that no hotter than 150 for jerky and longer drying times, I have a batch in right now (New Cook Shack smoker) that I startd at 185 but then turend it down after reading those other posts.  I have done jerky in my big chief before and i am not sure what temp it was but I do remember tasting kind of a burnt taste so I decided to go lower and take my time.


----------



## joe coverstone (Apr 12, 2016)

Did you leave the silver skin on the meat ? I have been looking for this answer and no one ever mentions it, The reason I am asking you is because the Silver skin looks like it is still on in the picture you shared.


----------



## mauser (Apr 12, 2016)

a-f-o


----------



## jonny5000 (Dec 29, 2016)

I've had some great success smoking at 175 for 4-5 hours, depending on how dry you want your jerky. I cut mine at an 1/8 to a 1/4 inch thick. Also, my friend taught me to use paper clips to hang the jerky, kind of as a meat hook. Happy smoking!


----------

